# Snowwhite



## Goldensnowwhite (Sep 23, 2021)

This is our puppy snowwhite taken at 6 weeks before we adopted.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Adorable little one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your little one is adorable, Congratulations.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. She's a little cutie!


----------



## Goldensnowwhite (Sep 23, 2021)

Thank u all.


----------

